# Ecrans externes non détecté sur windows



## Aristide Julien (12 Juin 2020)

Salut, j'ai un *Macbook Pro mi 2012* 13 pouces non Retina et sur *windows 10 aucun écran externe n'est reconnu* j'ai essayé avec 2 marques différentes et avec 2 câbles différents à chaque fois j'ai installé les drivers nécessaires mais toujours rien. Mais pour l'instant c'est sur mon écran* Dell ultra Sharp de 27 pouces U2719D.*

Ps je l'ai branché via mon port *Thunderbolt* vers *display port *

J'espères que vous pourrez m'aider


----------



## moderno31 (13 Juin 2020)

Hello


Aristide Julien a dit:


> j'ai un *Macbook Pro mi 2012* 13 pouces non Retina et sur *windows 10 aucun écran externe n'est reconnu*


Pas claire cette phrase. Tu as 2 ordinateurs ou un ordinateur et une VM windows. Si tel est le cas, et si tu es sous VMWare, alors cela vient de VMware Tools qu'il te faut configurer pour que la prise en charge de ton écran soit prise en compte. Je l'utilise tous les jours => VMWare Fusion.


----------



## Locke (13 Juin 2020)

Aristide Julien a dit:


> Salut, j'ai un *Macbook Pro mi 2012* 13 pouces non Retina et sur *windows 10 aucun écran externe n'est reconnu* j'ai essayé avec 2 marques différentes et avec 2 câbles différents à chaque fois j'ai installé les drivers nécessaires mais toujours rien. Mais pour l'instant c'est sur mon écran* Dell ultra Sharp de 27 pouces U2719D.*


Lesquels ? Sinon, un peu de lecture... https://www.coolblue.be/fr/conseils/connecter-un-ecran-d-ordinateur-portable.html


----------



## Aristide Julien (14 Juin 2020)

moderno31 a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Pas claire cette phrase. Tu as 2 ordinateurs ou un ordinateur et une VM windows. Si tel est le cas, et si tu es sous VMWare, alors cela vient de VMware Tools qu'il te faut configurer pour que la prise en charge de ton écran soit prise en compte. Je l'utilise tous les jours => VMWare Fusion.


Oui en effet pardon j'ai essayé deux marques d'écrans différentes et deux marques de câbles différent et je suis sur un second ssd entièrement dédié à Windows


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2020)

Aristide Julien a dit:


> Oui en effet pardon j'ai essayé deux marques d'écrans différentes et deux marques de câbles différent et je suis sur un second ssd entièrement dédié à Windows


C'est bien un cas de figure particulier que malheureusement je ne connais pas. Le fait que le SSD soit connecté en USB sur ton MBP, j'ai du mal à comprendre comment Windows pourrait voir un autre écran ?


----------



## Aristide Julien (14 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien un cas de figure particulier que malheureusement je ne connais pas. Le fait que le SSD soit connecté en USB sur ton MBP, j'ai du mal à comprendre comment Windows pourrait voir un autre écran ?


Ah pardon il est en sata dans le mac car j'ai remplacé le lecteur cd par un second ssd


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2020)

Aristide Julien a dit:


> Ah pardon il est en sata dans le mac car j'ai remplacé le lecteur cd par un second ssd


C'est plus compréhensible, mais il va falloir tomber sur un membre ayant réussi ce type de connexion. Ça me semble assez particulier et je ne saurais pas trop quoi te conseiller en connectique.


----------

